# New New Beetle for 2011!



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Latest issue of Automobile, Page 10. Tasty! I'll take the 200 hp Turbo 'vert. Read and report...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (Boogety Boogety)*

Just checked it out. I think it'll take me a little while to digest it, and get used to it. From certain angles, it kind of looks like a PT Cruiser!







Not sure I'm crazy about the roof line, but like I said, it may just take some getting used to.
What I thought was really cool, was the prospect of a Mid-Engine, Porsche Boxster powered rear wheel drive Beetle in 2017!!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (HollywoodsBug)*

Yaaaay more fake Photoshopped bull****. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (SMG8vT)*

I could care less about the top, since I'd only have the 'vert. And the top hardly _ever _goes up on my 'verts...








And, hey, Canada... sorry you're soooo blasted cold up there, but if your constructive comment leads to a warmer disposition for you, it's a small price to pay...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (Boogety Boogety)*

Yeah, I agree. The blue 'vert in the side bar definitely looked cool. I hope VW goes ahead with the plan they were discussing to do a Porsche Powered Mid-Engine design for 2017! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (Boogety Boogety)*

Yeah, awesome, address me as a country... Did you see that on a movie or something?
Smarten up Texas.


_Modified by SMG8vT at 5:02 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone post up any pics?


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_I could care less about the top, since I'd only have the 'vert. And the top hardly _ever _goes up on my 'verts...








And, hey, Canada... sorry you're soooo blasted cold up there, but if your constructive comment leads to a warmer disposition for you, it's a small price to pay...









I guess you missed the point of what SMG is saying. The pictures you are referring to are an artist's rendering of what they "think" the next NB will look like. So commenting on what you do or don't like about it, or what you can live with because you're getting the convertible, are really pointless. Because what you're seeing is not at all what the next generation NB is going to look like.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (pdoel)*

Don't know if you've seen the mag/article, but definitely NOT an artist's "rendering". Photoshop? I don't know, maybe. But it appears to be an actual photograph of the next generation with an entire page article devoted to it, and also talks about what VW "possibly" plans to do with the following generation, now that it owns Porsche. Very cool article. Anyone interested should definitely pick the mag up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_
I guess you missed the point of what SMG is saying. The pictures you are referring to are an artist's rendering of what they "think" the next NB will look like. So commenting on what you do or don't like about it, or what you can live with because you're getting the convertible, are really pointless. Because what you're seeing is not at all what the next generation NB is going to look like.

Thanks for clarifying that.








Steve: Believe it or not, artists use Photoshop now a days and an "artists rendering" look like photographs. The artist could put googly eyes on the hood if he/she felt that VW is going to but previous renderings prove that these articles don't mean jack until VW unveils the real deal.
Here's what someone thought the MK6 Golf was going to look like. Pretty photo-like huh?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (SMG8vT)*

Most of what you see in _Automobile _is right on (which is why I subscribe to it, since my past dealings as a process improvement supervisor with close ties to GM, Ford, Chrysler, VW, BMW, MB, Audi, Honda, Toyota, Nissan, Harley-Davidson, and Polaris vendors required my team and me to be up-to-date on current and upcoming design trends. Since I retired, I still maintain my contacts and resources). Unlike some other _Enquirer_-like publications that have made-up Photoshopped pictures to "get the scoop" on every other magazine out there (cough, _Motor Trend_, cough), _Automobile _is like _The New York Times _of upcoming trends and models. They will absolutely not print something unless it's already cast in stone and verified by their in-the-know, manufacturer-connected sources. Some of you may remember this picture, published therein in late 2002, describing the upcoming NBC:








Even though it's obviously carefully crafted by someone with CGI skills, it's a dead-ringer for the final product. 
So, yes. we'll get the trapezoidal taillights, a definite shoulder crease, peanut headlights with the turn signals, lower-valance fogs (probably an optional package), in-the-bumper exhausts, etc. I'm particularly intrigued by the dimple in the sedan's mirror; after a few years of decontenting the NB, perhaps VW is returning to more upscale options for our cars. Betcha a donut the _Automobile _pictures are right on...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (Boogety Boogety)*

Yeah I totally agree about Automobile magazine! That's why I subscribe as well. And unlike the Mk6 photo above (which is obviously "phoney" looking), the shots of the next gen New Beetle in the current Automobile magazine look like spot on "photographs". Who knows..........


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (Boogety Boogety)*

































No photoshop going on here.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (Boogety Boogety)*

Photoshopping a convertible roof on an existing car is nothing special at all.


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (SMG8vT)*

^ you are right it's not special photoshopping anything.
However I didn't post anything that was photoshopped.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

That concept was from a number of years ago. It comes back anytime any talk of a new version of the car comes up.
Still no pics from Automobile?


----------



## -tdichuck- (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (aenima11)*

Thats the ragster concept of 2005. It was used to usher in the 2006 beetle's facelift. Other than the roof and concept car seats, i'm sure you can tell that it is 100% the same as the current model...


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (aenima11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aenima11* »_
































No photoshop going on here.

That's because that was a vehicle VW actually built as a proto-type, and they released the pictures themselves. Big difference.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (pdoel)*

Doesnt look like a bettle anymore, its a turtle!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (ObsessedVWOwner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ObsessedVWOwner* »_Doesnt look like a bettle anymore, its a turtle!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_


























































I read that the next NB is going to be an AWD station wagon that seats 7.
Anyone else read that?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (pdoel)*

If you read it then it MUST be true!!!!!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No the next Beetle is going to be a diesel electric hybrid mini truck!!!


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

i hope they change it soon this shape has grown long in the tooth like 5 years ago


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: New New Beetle for 2011! (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_
I read that the next NB is going to be an AWD station wagon that seats 7.
Anyone else read that?


Oh God, you're over here on the Tex, too?








To all concerned: According to this guy, we're all morons.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well to be honest... compared to "that guy" you are a moron.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

And what, pray tell, is it that I've done to you? You don't know a f##**ing thing about me!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_And what, pray tell, is it that I've done to you? You don't know a f##**ing thing about me!


Well I was being sarcastic but since you wanna go there... you did call out a friend of mine. So ya.. I guess you did that.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

Ok, my bad....but what bothers me about Pdoel over on the Org (I'm Pushing Fifty over there) is that he ridicules anyone who comments or speculates what the 2012 Beetle will look like. And it all started here on the Tex, actually....To be honest, I have not seen the AUTOMOBILE article on page 10, but from what I've gathered here, that old 2005 Ragster concept is apparently what Automobile believes the 2012 Beetle will be. If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong. In fact, I HOPE I'm wrong, because the Ragster DOES look like a turtle! Then somebody else said you can take what Automobile says to the bank. I wouldn't know one way or the other, truthfully, but if someone else said that, he or she must know what they're talking about. 
Those of us who love the Beetle can't help but get excited whenever a rumor surfaces, ESPECIALLY when someone says it's for real. Yet we are labeled as gullible.....


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The problem is that the same pictures of the Ragster and the infamous Autobild photos keep getting passed around as gospel so some of us have been getting kind of pissy every time someone pops on with an OMGZ have you seen the new ... new beetle?
Oh well... maybe soon we'll get a real pic but I doubt VERY strongly it will look anything like what we would consider a Beetle to look like. I think VW will go in another direction.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fortysomething)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_Ok, my bad....but what bothers me about Pdoel over on the Org (I'm Pushing Fifty over there) is that he ridicules anyone who comments or speculates what the 2012 Beetle will look like. And it all started here on the Tex, actually....To be honest, I have not seen the AUTOMOBILE article on page 10, but from what I've gathered here, that old 2005 Ragster concept is apparently what Automobile believes the 2012 Beetle will be. If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong. In fact, I HOPE I'm wrong, because the Ragster DOES look like a turtle! Then somebody else said you can take what Automobile says to the bank. I wouldn't know one way or the other, truthfully, but if someone else said that, he or she must know what they're talking about. 

Actually, you are mistaken. I do NOT ridicule anyone who comments about what the next NB will look like. As I've stated dozens of times (maybe your reading comprehension is lacking), is that it gets old listening to the same people over and over again (you being one of them) continually comment on every fake picture posted, with comments like, "OMG! WHAT IS VW THINKING? THEY'VE RUINED THE DESIGN! IT DOESN'T EVEN LOOK LIKE A NB ANYMORE!" To me, yeah, that's a bit moronic since those pictures are obviously fake, and were not released by VW. So why blame VW because some artist made up some pictures and put them in a magazine.
Also love people thinking the Ragster is the next NB, considering those pictures were released by VW 6+ years ago to hint at the refreshening of the beetle that happened way back then. Um, ok.
And I find it funny that you're comments are based on someone saying something about a magazine normally being pretty close to the truth, on an article you haven't even read, which contained pictures you haven't even seen, and using that to comment on what the next NB is going to look like.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_The problem is that the same pictures of the Ragster and the infamous Autobild photos keep getting passed around as gospel so some of us have been getting kind of pissy every time someone pops on with an OMGZ have you seen the new ... new beetle?

Exactly. And maybe I get a bit testy, but when you get stuck having to merge hundreds of threads together, because people are too lazy to see that there's already a 17 page thread on the rumors of the next gen New Beetle, it gets old. Seriously. ANOTHER thread with the SAME pictures people were posting 3-4 years ago, claiming it's the Next New Beetle?
Geez.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_ANOTHER thread with the SAME pictures people were posting 3-4 years ago, claiming it's the Next New Beetle?
Geez.


"Geez" is right... It's not a "claim..." It's the "next..."








Since neither of you mental midgets admittedly have seen the _Automobile _article, which was out a _week _ago (meaning it's current), and which does NOT have a single picture of the Ragster concept (it has a photo of the next production-ready NB with a somewhat flatter roof, not the arched roof we all know as a "Beetle", as well as an NBC with the newer body style, with the same pronounced shoulder line and different tailights), I'm not quite sure what your little personal pissing contest is all about.








But I guess that's what passes for "contributing to a forum" in your world...


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Boogety Boogety)*

Sorry, but there have been about 3 dozen articles since about 2003 giving claims to pictures and information about the next generation Beetle. Heck, according to some, it was to be out in 2006 / 2008 or so. Some said 2010. Then they were saying 2012, now this one says 2011.
Obviously, most of what these articles have said, has been wrong. Including the fake pictures they made up to go along with it. It's just an idea of what they think the next generation "could" be.
Until I see concrete info from VW, along with pictures, or better yet, a real life vehicle at a car show or on a lot, I'm not too excited about any article, no matter what magazine is putting it out, as it's the MAGAZINE'S interpretation of what the car "may" be. Not at all what VW is saying.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_I'm not too excited about any article, no matter what magazine is putting it out, as it's the MAGAZINE'S interpretation of what the car "may" be. Not at all what VW is saying.


But you see, MOST people ARE excited when they read or see something regarding the next Beetle. I'm well aware that the Ragster concept is ancient. I too have seen other repeat "renderings" over and over. But who is to say that one of these IS NOT the next Beetle? Just because they were sketched 5 years ago doesn't mean that VW isn't considering them. Did you know that the Corvette Sting Rays of 1963-1967 were actually rendered around 1957? 
Oh, and as for my reading comprehension? I also happen to be a freelance writer.










_Modified by fortysomething at 7:34 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fortysomething)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_But you see, MOST people ARE excited when they read or see something regarding the next Beetle. I'm well aware that the Ragster concept is ancient. I too have seen other repeat "renderings" over and over. But who is to say that one of these IS NOT the next Beetle? Just because they were sketched 5 years ago doesn't mean that VW isn't considering them. Did you know that the Corvette Sting Rays of 1963-1967 were actually rendered around 1957? 


Hey, I'm very excited at the thoughts of a next gen NB. The idea of a 2.0t NB is very enticing. And I can't wait to see an actual vehicle, if / when it does come out.
But again, you don't seem to understand that the renderings you have seen so far, are NOT from VW. It's an artist who's mocked up some pictures to get into an article. Plain and simple. The info is constantly changing, some say 2010, some say it'll be Polo based, some say it'll be bigger than the current Beetle, some say electric only engines, some say 2.0t, so who knows.
Sure, maybe some of the information could be valid, but most of it is just a guess. And honestly, people are constantly digging up 3-4 year old articles that we've all seen, and posting it as if it's brand new information. It gets old.
So yeah, I too am hopeful for a next gen, hoping it's an awesome car, but commenting on pictures, and blaming VW for ruining the design, when they have NOTHING to do with those pictures, is just silly.
And yes, I realize that manufacturers figure out the design of a vehicle YEARS before it's introduced. So if there is a next gen NB, of course VW knows what it's going to look like at this point. However, I don't believe any of us have actually seen what VW has developed. What we've seen so far, are artists ideas of what it "could" look like.


----------



## Wolfrado (Dec 31, 2006)

*2011 NB Automobie Magazine Article + My Take on New Beetle 2011*

Here is the Automobile Magazine article on the 2011 - page 10
http://www.zinio.com/reader.js...v=sub
The pictures are photoshopped for sure, although I bet it is pretty close, sans 22" wheels. The roofline, character lines at the top of the fender, dual headlights, lower fascia details, and taillights must all be from inside information. You never know; maybe they’ve even seen the prototype.
My Review:
Is the World Ready for an Angry Bug? With GTI running gear, VW makes the Beetle a car that will drive as great as it looks, but in the end, did they kill its flower power? 
Powertrain:
It is cool to have the 200 hp turbo, but there was something really entertaining about the old Turbo S. In the end though, it seems like it would have been wiser to leverage the unique looks to market it as a “green car.” By limiting sales to diesel or hybrid power, VW could garner more media buzz by harnessing the Prius effect. 
Styling:
The clean modern lines on the original New Beetle are hard to beat but it is time for a change, especially after the puffy fenders grafted onto the 2006-9. At least in these renderings, the new look is a bit cartoonish with the exaggerated fenders and hunched back. Paint a smile on it and you have a new character for Cars II. 
It remains to be seen whether the PT Cruiser has killed this whole extreme retro look. 
The new look is beefier and not as friendly. Will Beetle style ever really appeal to those who want a manly looking car? Is the new style expanding the market or is it just abandoning those who want a cute car? It will be interesting to see whether the New Beetle look is a fad that has had its day or whether V.W. has done it again. 
Packaging: 
VW has been making a lot of progress lately on its interiors which were good to begin with. I expect the new interior to be a knockout. The seats have to be better. They can’t be any worse than the current vinyl, marshmallow messes. Extra headroom could really help in the back, but hopefully the chopped roof will leave enough of the nice open feeling in the front. Independent rear suspension will be a big improvement. 
Future model:
I have heard a lot of old timers interested in the rear engine car, but by 2017 how many of them will be out there? I guess it could make a cool poor-man’s Porsche.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

Honestly., I dont like it. Dont get me wrong I mean I love VW, but this? Nah..


----------



## rmart (Sep 24, 2008)

*From Automobilemag*

Volkswagen's New Beetle never could have equaled the performance of its predecessor - the original Beetle sold 21.5 million units over fifty-eight years - but, in modern terms at least, its eleven-year run has been a long one. First introduced in 1998, the New Beetle initially met with great fanfare (in the United States, if not in Germany), but by 2009, sales dropped to an all-time low of fewer than 15,000 units in the U.S. So the marketing strategists have decided to pull the plug, effective this summer.
The car's sales, however, were still good enough to earn an encore. The new New Beetle is due to appear in spring 2011 and will, like its predecessor, be built in Puebla, Mexico. It will adopt suspension components from the last-generation Golf. U.S. buyers will choose from three familiar engines: a 2.5-liter five-cylinder (170 hp), a 2.0-liter turbo unit (200 hp), and a 2.0-liter turbo-diesel (140 hp). Transmission choices will include manuals and dual-clutch automatics with up to seven speeds.
The new version grows by 3.5 inches in length and sports a flatter roofline, a more upright windshield, a wider track, and a reduced front overhang. The extended rear end accommodates a larger cargo area, and the roomier passenger compartment offers more headroom. The overall shape is reminiscent of the Ragster concept from the 2005 Detroit auto show. The cabriolet retains the old-fashioned stacked roof (when lowered). A speedster spin-off is under consideration for the midcycle update.
Things get more interesting when we look further out, to the third-generation car due around 2017. That version could see the Bug return to its boxer-engine roots, given some cooperation from Porsche. Porsche has proposed a new horizontally opposed four-cylinder engine for use in its upcoming entry-level model and as a base engine in the Boxster/Cayman. Four years ago, when VW chief Martin Winterkorn approached Porsche's then-CEO Wendelin Wiedeking seeking to use that boxer engine for a sporty variant of the New Beetle, Wiedeking refused. Just recently, though, Winterkorn again went to Zuffenhausen, obviously in a much stronger position now that the VW Group controls Porsche. If Winterkorn gets the small boxer engine this time, it would become the mainstay powerplant for the third-generation car, which would switch to a rear-wheel-drive, mid-engine layout. How's that for a metamorphosis?

_Modified by rmart at 10:16 PM 2-15-2010_
























_Modified by rmart at 10:17 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

ya... ummm... riiiiiight


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I like it, and I didn't think I would. The rear roofline is way more.... beetley.


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (fortysomething)*

is it a minicooper or did that bug try to drive under a semi?


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Isn't this the 2011 new beetle


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (madster)*


----------



## -tdichuck- (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: (madster)*

Ok its very true now. The Rocket beetle neeeeeds to die


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (iCharlie9O)*


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (BMAN)*

I've said a lot of hateful stuff about these unofficial renderings but I really like that roofline.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

/\ x2....wouldn't be disappointed if it were end up with a similar silhouette


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (hippierob)*

Not me...........looks like PT Cruiser meets New Beetle!


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (BMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_









looks more TT to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (BeetleRob)*









This is the one I liked. Red, please.










_Modified by Boogety Boogety at 5:43 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

Yeah, I agree the 'Vert looks cool. You don't notice that god-aweful fugly roof line.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

The roofline is actually closer to the original Beetle than the current one is. I'm not sure where the perfect dome shape came from that's not how the original was.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_The roofline is actually closer to the original Beetle than the current one is. I'm not sure where the perfect dome shape came from that's not how the original was.

Guess that's cool if YOU think so, but I sure don't see it:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

You're blind then I guess.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

Whatever Jordan. You know what, I'm beginning to realize, you'd argue with a Stop Sign!








You said the "original" Beetle. I posted a picture of a split window '59. Take a look at the "Roof Line" / Rear Windows and then look at the new car!
You've posted a picture of a "later model" with a more "similar" but still (at least to me) not at all the same rear window roof line. If it looks the same to you............that's cool.


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:08 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I'll have to agree with SMG8vT, although the Beetle was always one of those iconic designs drawn with a French Curve instead of a ruler, it never _was _an arc. The roof may have had a gentle curve to it, but never the well-defined semi-circular arch of the NB. Why, just look at the shape of the windows in the old Beetles and the proposed 2011, there is a definite echo there. Not like the protractor-drawn windows and door frames of the NBs...








But, hey! It's all good. I see both sides of this...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Whatever Jordan. You know what, I'm beginning to realize, you'd argue with a Stop Sign!









I did last month and I beat the ticket in court.








If you can't see the similarity between the two I don't know what to say.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

i really like the new ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just wish its going to have good engine options


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_You said the "original" Beetle. I posted a picture of a split window '59. Take a look at the "Roof Line" / Rear Windows and then look at the new car!

Here's a '46. Original enough for you? My argument still stands.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I think it's a design that can definitely grow on you!


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I just hope they put the 2.0t TFSI, or the 2.0 TDI engines in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

The new one looks really nice and I feel the proposed new roof line is more "in-line" with the original. 
I think someone needs to take a closer look at his "Ruf Bug"


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*

I could easily live with this "new" one...IF it's for real. Automobile says it is, but I've read nothing from VW. Some recent rumors suggest that the NB's replacement will merely be "Beetle-like" but be given a new name. 
You know what would be weird? What if VW indeed produces something close to this Automobile rendering and decides to name it something else? It would be interesting to see how Beetle enthusiasts would react. It would be sort of like going from a Jaguar XK-E to an XK-8. Still recognizable, but a different car with a different name.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (fortysomething)*

They'll unofficially continue to call it the New Beetle. Of course, the NB is such an iconic design, it _still _remains the only automobile in the world without a model name logo on the car... All others have a "VW" logo _and _a, say, "Passat" or "Jetta" or "Routan" badge. Not NBs... they only have the "VW" logo. You're _supposed _to know it is what it is.








A bit of trivia to score your next free drink on a bar bet...











_Modified by Boogety Boogety at 1:01 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Boogety Boogety)*

Interesting article on the topic:
http://www.speedsportlife.com/...punch/


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Good article. Well-written as well. There's no question; however, where the author's opinions lie in the future of the New Beetle.


----------



## jussbuggin00 (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.automobilemag.com/f....html


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (jussbuggin00)*

Im liking the red n blue renderings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif rear lights..not so much tho


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

I just read something interesting over on the NB.org site. Somebody over there claims that the sales staff at their local dealership is receiving literature and info on the "2012" Beetle. Can anyone else confirm whether or not VW salespeople are actually getting this info straight from Corporate? This stirs hope, because although there is absolutely NOTHING that even mentions a redesigned New Beetle on the VW site, this might make sense, because I would think that salespeople would get this info first.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I still have serious doubts that there will even be a 2012 Beetle let alone a complete new chassis. Then again I am named after doubting Thomas... so.. ya.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

so many ideas out there. I heard there coming out with a flat 4 water cooled rear engine too...


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwjoem)*

that top two pics is ugly...looks like an ugly version of the fiat 500....


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hippierob)*

I like the top 2 and think the bottom 3 are hideous.......At least the yellow LOOKs somewhat like a Beetle. But I don't think ANY of these will turn into reality.


----------

